# Oliva Serie V Torpedo Maduro - Wow!



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not real good at this but here goes: I picked one of these up yesterday at a B&M near Rehoboth Beach, DE. I let it rest until the next morning and lit 'er up. I just couldn't wait. The construction appeared flawless to me. I like the maduros anyway but I loved the dark wrapper. I cut the cap and I thought the draw was a bit tight so I cut another 1/4" or so, which seemed to help only a little. I noticed right away that the wrapper was sweet tasting. Probably the sweetest that I've ever had. The pre-light aroma was of what I think is ligero. It smelled very similar to a Tatuaje Verocu (west or east side). Kind of sweet but strong. So I toast the foot with my $15 triple flamer and the first impression was “peppery”. I think the pepper was just my pallet getting use to my 1st cigar in a week. Within the 1st inch it gave way to carmel and some spice flavors. I'm not great a describing subtle flavors but I felt this cigar was well balanced. I remember thinking "what's not to like about this cigar". It burned straight and true. It turns out that the draw was just right, not too tight as I originall suspected. I only smoked about 2/3 of it. I'd describe myself as a lightweight who likes full flavor and I don't think the tuna sandwich was enough of a meal for me to handle this full bodied cigar (even though my beverage of choice during this smoke was a Old Dominion Root Beer). I'd smoke this one again for sure!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn this review just made me want to wait even longer for my box of Oliva V Maduros. I ordered it in November yet Thompson has them backordered until 1/10/2010.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

dubels said:


> Damn this review just made me want to wait even longer for my box of Oliva V Maduros. I ordered it in November yet Thompson has them backordered until 1/10/2010.


Why would u want to wait longer? :dunno:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review
I have a box and they are a good smoke
I think they smoke better with some time at at 65 rh


----------

